# What Song Are You Listening To Right Now?



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Like the title says... Or if you're not listening to anything, you can post that too...

Currently Listening To: Mazzy Star - Fade Into You


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

I'm not listening to anything right now. Besides the sound of running water and dishes being washed.

If I am, I'd be listening to That Green Gentleman by Panic at the Disco...>_> I swear...it taunts me.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Things have changed for me, and that's okay
> I feel the same, I'm on my way, and I say
> Things have changed for me, and that's okay
> I feel the same, and I say



Yeah, things have changed alright. Whether it's okay or not is still questionable...


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Never heard of it...


----------



## NeSchn (May 22, 2008)

A Divine Proclamation for Finishing the Present Existance by Last Days of Humanity

I don't really like them, but the video to it is awesome!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=InZNBcJTmWs


----------



## myuusmeow (May 22, 2008)

"Techno Syndrome" by the Immortals. Cookie if you know what game this song is about.


----------



## Anakir (May 22, 2008)

There's been like.. 3 topics for this in the past. Hope this one lives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Addicted - Stevie Hoang.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Currently Listening To: I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones

I've never heard of any of these songs you guys talk about... I must be old. I don't listen to teen music. Lol.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

I've never heard of them either. I must be young...

Now I'm listening to the song. *sighs*


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Try to find The Ramones on the net... They are a rock band from the 70's and 80's. 

I wanna be sedated is a good song.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)




----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

Funny...I just looked it up at the internet too...same youtube vid, I think...


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Hehe, it's a good song.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Here is a good song, the video is in spanish, but the song is in english. One of my favourites.


----------



## wiidsguy (May 22, 2008)

I am a Radio DJ so a lot but right now outkast the way you move


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Erm... That doesn't make sense to me, but okay!


----------



## Awdofgum (May 22, 2008)

Westfall by Okkervil River.

I'm starting to listen to their older stuff, it's still really good. But it doesn't compare to their two newest albums. (not the Cover album)


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

I love westfall.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 22, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> I love westfall.



As in WoW or the song I mentioned?


----------



## mthrnite (May 22, 2008)

I wanna be sedated is one of my fave Ramones songs.
I saw them back in 89 I think it was.. actually got to talk to Joey, my only brush with fame.

Anway, right now listening to I'm Your Cap'm, by They Might Be Giants, from the "The Else" album, great great album.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 22, 2008)

What happened to the old topic about that!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway.. God Knows, from Suzumiya Haruhi


----------



## JPH (May 22, 2008)

I Miss My Homies - Master P

Good jam, yo. Who doesn't love Master P? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Oh, and Joujou - tell your sister "Hi" for me!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 22, 2008)

lollipop-lil wayne


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The song you mentioned... I hate Westfall in WoW... It sucks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

I'm actually listening to a whole album, does that count? If so it's Portishead Third.


----------



## natkoden (May 22, 2008)

Opeth - The Lotus Eater


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Portishead is good...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Portishead is good...



I love Beth Gibbons vocal style, works really well against the trip hop.  Not quite as good as Tricky but still pretty damned good!


----------



## Vater Unser (May 22, 2008)

The Orb - Back Side Of The Moon

From the album "Adventures beyond the Ultraworld"
What a classic album, get it now!


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

I love tricky...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> I love tricky...



A girl with great musical taste! Pleased to meet you!


----------



## Holaitsme (May 22, 2008)

am listening to guns n roses november rain


----------



## Awdofgum (May 22, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Anway, right now listening to I'm Your Cap'm, by They Might Be Giants, from the "The Else" album, great great album.




I disagree, that album isn't great.  Flood and Apollo 18 are better. They inspired me to save up for an accordion.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I'm actually listening to a whole album, does that count? If so it's Portishead Third.



Lol, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of my music tastes isn't that great. I listen to all kinds of stuff except country, rap, hip hop, and rnb.


----------



## muckers (May 22, 2008)

Crying by Joe Satriani

Fantastic, powerful song - he wrote it after his father died, and you can really tell through the song's emotion.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JqM0NRUW7yI


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Cool

*Posts merged*

That's not my kind of music... But, whatever flares your skirt...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually don't mind a couple of rappers and love old school hip hop.  Rap used to be a really empowering form of music, now it's all about guns and drugs which is kind of the opposite of what rap used to be about.  Old hip-hop is good as well, really fun party music.  It was just about enjoying yourself.  Which is always a good thing!


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

I don't know why, but I never got into any type of rap or hip hop... I got more into classic rock, and bands like depeche mode, portishead, massive attack, tricky, etc.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

One of my favourite songs right now... 

Tegan & Sara - Back In Your Head


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but I never got into any type of rap or hip hop... I got more into classic rock, and bands like depeche mode, portishead, massive attack, tricky, etc.
> 
> Each to their own, it's why there's such a diverse range of tunes!  I still stand by the statement that you have great taste in music!
> 
> ...



Not bad at all, not totally my scene but I would switch it off if it came on.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Well, that's cool... My sister likes rap and I don't, but we still get along. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is another one I loooove... The White Stripes covered this song... And yes, Tegan and Sara were the original singers of this song. Oh, and they are identical twins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also love The White Stripes cover too... Good song.


Walking with a Ghost


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 22, 2008)

forever-chris brown.
awesome song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2IExa2A198


----------



## Urza (May 22, 2008)

Florence - [Code Speed ANIME TRANCE Best 2] Genesis Of Aquarion


----------



## myuusmeow (May 22, 2008)

One Gallon Axe - White Gold and the Calcium Twins (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

whitegoldiswhitegold.com


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Never heard of it before...


----------



## blueskies (May 22, 2008)

Atmosphere - Get Fly

..ok, I was listening to it earlier in the car, but it's still playing in my head now.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

The The - This Is The Day


----------



## Renegade_R (May 22, 2008)

Apollo - In my Dreams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFidMOCs3xo

I'm a trance freak.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance

Mary Jane's Last Dance


----------



## nycazncarguy (May 22, 2008)

Leona Lewis - Yesterday

Just broke up with my girl today...so i can relate to it.....pretty deep song..


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Not my kind of music... Lol.


----------



## nycazncarguy (May 22, 2008)

lol.
well, i like practically everything, so yeah.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

That's cool.


----------



## fischju (May 22, 2008)

Flight Of The Conchords - Inner City Pressure [03:58m - 192kbps]

You know you're not in high finance.
Considering second hand underpants. 
Check your mind, how'd it get so bad?
What happened to those other underpants you had?
Look in your pockets, haven't found a cent yet.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Here's a song with Final Fantasy VIII video... I love this song.


----------



## GizmoDuck (May 22, 2008)

Intergalactic - Beastie Boys

WELL, NOW...


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Beastie boys are alright.... Beastie boys are the only "rap" band that I like. Girls is one of the best songs and brass monkey.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Sublime - Steppin Razor



My sisters ex boyfriend met the lead singer of sublime before he died. I guess he was a cool guy according to him.

All the videos for this song suck big time... They are made by other people and they make it retarded.


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 22, 2008)

the spill canvas - the tide


----------



## papyrus (May 22, 2008)

I'm listening Interpol and Placebo. Almost everyday...


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

I love Interpol... Mostly their older stuff though.


----------



## laminaatplaat (May 22, 2008)

ROLLING STONES - IT'S ONLY ROCK AND ROLL (BUT I LIKE IT).mp3

going oldschool XD


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Sublime - Cisco Kid


----------



## psycoblaster (May 22, 2008)

epikhigh- one
K-pop FTW!!!


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

K-pop as in "korean" pop?


----------



## Hadrian (May 22, 2008)

Weezer - Pork & Beans


----------



## callmebob (May 22, 2008)

Weezer´s always good.

The Ting Tings - Great DJ

(edit)

Since I don´t know how to embed the video (and no, I´m not planning on searching how to), a link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myJnsqGgxxM


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

I love Weezer, good stuff.


----------



## xylos (May 22, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco- Superstar (this song is the sh**!)


----------



## Anakir (May 22, 2008)

Point of No Return - Mario Brown.

For some reason, this song isn't up on youtube at all. I guess this song isn't really heard of by many.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

I've never heard of it... Lol.


----------



## mastermanna123 (May 22, 2008)

Nitro - UVERworld

I just like the beginning. It kicks ass.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 23, 2008)




----------



## silent sniper (May 23, 2008)

Dream Theater - Constant Motion


----------



## SaiZou (May 23, 2008)

Muse-Starlight


----------



## anime_junkie (May 23, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Dream Theater - Constant Motion


Only good song off the album. And it's not even one of DT's better songs.

Anyways, The Sword - to Take The Black.


----------



## VividBlack (May 23, 2008)

Xploding Plastix - Funnybones & Lazylegs


----------



## Bob Evil (May 23, 2008)

"Girl with the scar" by Fun Lovin' Criminals


----------



## lagman (May 23, 2008)

Dig a Pony, Let it Be is so awesome.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 23, 2008)

The Killing Moon by Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## leonheart_a (May 23, 2008)

Untitled Finale By Atreyu :>


----------



## jos7960 (May 23, 2008)

Keep Of Kalessin - Ascendant


----------



## science (May 23, 2008)

Strange Days (Acoustic) - Matthew Good


----------



## Anakir (May 23, 2008)

No Air - Jordan Sparks ft. Chris Brown


----------



## Prime (May 23, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## science (May 23, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> No Air JordanS parks ft. Chris Brown



lol


----------



## Sick Wario (May 24, 2008)

daft punk - burnin'/too long


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 24, 2008)

Dethklok Bloodrocuted


----------



## Orc (May 24, 2008)

HIFANA - CONNECT


----------



## silent sniper (May 24, 2008)

Force Fed Broken Glass by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## IainDS (May 24, 2008)

Wolf Parade - You Are A Runner And I Am My Father's Son


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2008)

Be Your Own Pet - Becky



			
				Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> The Killing Moon by Echo and the Bunnymen


One of my favourite songs from the 80's.


----------



## Endogene (May 24, 2008)

I'm curently listening to Crystal Castle's self named album, it pretty darn good but it's hard to get into it, everybody should try it out, its really unique
Also the new gnarls barlkey album, it's truly great


----------



## science (May 25, 2008)

I am Crystal Castles.

*looks at sig*


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

Hollywood is not America by....Ferras?


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 25, 2008)

Looking for a Heartbeat by Don Johnson


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 3, 2008)

Girls and Boys - Blur


----------



## DarthYoshi (Jun 3, 2008)

Viva la Vida - Coldplay

Good stuff.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 3, 2008)

Nothing...


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 3, 2008)

Awww you should listen to something gizmo_gal.


----------



## Orc (Jun 3, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Nothing...


Very constructive. This are like the posts that say "I don't own any." in those "What's your first Apple product".


I'm listening to _Heaven on their Minds_. (Yeah, from Jesus Christ Superstar)...


----------



## Spikey (Jun 3, 2008)

So Moved On by O.A.R.

Damn song has been stuck in my head...


----------



## Talaria (Jun 3, 2008)

Speed of Sound- Coldplay


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 3, 2008)

Where Is My Mind? - Pixies


----------



## natkoden (Jun 3, 2008)

Pain of Salvation - Chain Sling


----------



## PBC (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Sandy By Polaris.  This song + everything off of the CD Adventures of Pete and Pete By Polaris.


----------



## Orc (Jun 3, 2008)

After listening to some Jesus Christ Superstar... some Tenacious D...
Kickapoo...


----------



## PBC (Jun 3, 2008)

Orc said:


> After listening to some Jesus Christ Superstar... some Tenacious D...
> Kickapoo...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 3, 2008)

Jack Black is funny... I like him.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 3, 2008)

My current new Favorite i am listening to most of the time is the opening of Gunslinger Girl Il Teatrino
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AML7bKPNVTs


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 3, 2008)

Wicked Game - Chris Isaak


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence... Ah, a nice tune before bed. *crawls into bed*


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 4, 2008)

brand new - jude law and a semester abroad (your favourite weapon)


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2008)

Louis XIV - Air Traffic Control


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## moozxy (Jun 4, 2008)

I will possess your heart - Deathcab for Cutie


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 4, 2008)

The Arcane Order - Death Is Imminent


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 4, 2008)

The Misfits - Monster Mash


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Gorillaz - Kids With Guns


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 4, 2008)

SMOOOOOKKEEE ON THE WWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATER!


----------



## pikirika (Jun 4, 2008)

Charlotte Sometimes "sweet valium high"


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 4, 2008)

Ainda é Cedo - Legião Urbana


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 4, 2008)

Killswitch Engage - Unbroken


----------



## Commander (Jun 4, 2008)

Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley

Nothing like some calm Acoustic.

~ Commander


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

IAMX - Spit It Out


----------



## Zaago (Jun 4, 2008)

ISSA - Justi-phi's (from Kamen Rider 555)


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 4, 2008)

If anyone else stood in the room they'd say nothing. However "Infadels - Free Things for Poor People" has been been stuck in my head for 3 days. 3 freaking days!!! Good thing I like the song (but I might get sick of it soon if this keeps up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Triforce (Jun 4, 2008)

John Cooper Clarke - Evidently Chickentown


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 4, 2008)

Bullet For My Valentine - Eye of the Storm

WOOO


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricky - Judas


----------



## Issac (Jun 4, 2008)

Right now:
Sigur Rós - Gobbledigook
Watch the video, but know this: "must be over 18 to watch"...


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Usher - Love in this Club


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

I love sigur ros... So good.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 5, 2008)

Gallery - Mario Vasquez

Kind of old. But still good for me.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 5, 2008)

Under Pressure (cover) - Keane


----------



## Chanser (Jun 10, 2008)

Coldplay - Viva La Vida


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 10, 2008)

"Galaxy of the Lost" by Lightspeed Champion


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 10, 2008)

atm

bubble Toes - Jack Johnson

^^one of my favorite songs!


----------



## Issac (Jun 10, 2008)

right now: Death Cab For Cutie - I Will Posess Your Heart


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Go!Go!7188 - Kataomoi Fighter


----------



## Chopders (Jun 10, 2008)

Lot of Scars on Broadway (live)

Come hear some: 
Part 1: http://youtube.com/watch?v=6O2U6tRKPlc
Part 2: http://youtube.com/watch?v=xXmojaRwvtM
Part 3: http://youtube.com/watch?v=nzAt7o7n8ok

Have fun


----------



## Man18 (Jun 10, 2008)

I want you to want me- Cheap Trick


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Something from my sisters MP3 player...the guy keeps asking, "Where we gonna go from here?" its a pretty good song, soothing.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 11, 2008)

Driving Myself Insane - Frankie J.


----------



## Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

It's The End Of The World As We Know It - REM

i heard it on Family Guy (McStroke episode) and now it is stuck in my head.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 29, 2011)

[media][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n8gWR7USrs&feature=related[/youtube][/media]
mind blown, one of the best violin songs i heard along with this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPENFi0EXTE&feature=related


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 29, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 29, 2011)

Simple Plan - Welcome to My Life

Got my library on shuffle.


----------

